# Sebastiaan.... why o why???



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

I heard that one of the little retired poney has died of a heart failure. His name was Sebastiaan (sorry for the dutch name) but he was really really sweet. Last year he and his buddy Flossie were moved to a retirement home for horses but last week Sebas was acting very strange. He kept on lying down in the grass instead of playing with the other ones. :shock: The owner of the retirement home called the vet and he said that the pony had a disfunctional heart. Instead of suffering the consequences, they have the pony a lethal injection...

Sebastiaan, we will miss you forever! O yes, he was 30 years old...


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear what has happened. RIP Sebastiaan. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww; I'm sorry to hear that.  RIP<3


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

so sorry for your loss!


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you all for your nice comments... I feel a bit better now...


----------

